# Need some urgent help



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got notice today from housing association, said my neighbour complained about me keep pigeon on my balcony. I only keep fantail, and I never let them fly out. But she complain about the smell and noise, and feather dust etc..

I do not think my loft smell, as I clean it often, however, the birds do make noise as they coo a lot. 

Basically I have to get rid of the birds which I really do not want to

so the only solution I left is, keep them indoor, in one of the empty bedroom, the bedroom come with windows, and big enough for the bird to fly... However, the dust and mess is still the main problem...

how can I keep it clean, as I do not want the whole flat turn to a big mess


----------

